# Transferring music from windows media player to android.



## nate68 (Feb 14, 2017)

I bought an Android phone and tried to transfer music from my laptop to my phone using both and sd card and directly. When I complete the sync all the information is there on the phone but only 1 in 50 songs will play.


----------



## saikee (Jun 11, 2004)

Never happen to me. I would put the micro sd card back to the PC and play it (with the pc) to prove if the files have been correctly transferred.

No matter where I put the files, in the cloud, pc, smart phone, Windows Tablet, Linux, Android device, AVI amplifer, Sat Nav device... the songs come out exactly like they should. The files don't get changed. The play back ability on the device may be the only one that fails me. However Android should be among one of the best devices to play music.


----------

